# Crash landing..



## Mikeymutt (Oct 20, 2016)

I visited this plane on the way home from Scotland.i went quite late in the evening.as I got there I could just see it in the distance.i thought it will be a nice walk over the heather.well the walk was horrendous.it was like a marsh land with my feet sinking in up to my ankles and I had old trainers on to.i then realised I was on a live firing range too.by the signs I saw.i began to think is it worth it,the walk was further than I thought.and I really was in the middle of nowhere.should I turn back and continue the long journey home.but I carried on.glad I did.the plane looked lovely against the purple heather.bit of a pig with the tripod though.the plane I have been told is a Lockheed P80 shooting star but not totally sure myself.I got my shots and made my way across the wet ground.i just put my socks in a bag and when I stopped for petrol just threw them away.luckily I had trainers and socks in the car.this is my last report from my Scotland week,but have been back since.but it was for a social weekend.a meal with missy and her family and just relaxing.but did do one explore on route.one while there and one on the way back.


----------



## Mr beady (Oct 20, 2016)

nice photo's would like to see this for myself


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2016)

Can't beat a bit of aerobex!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 20, 2016)

Yet another stunner.


----------



## shatners (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautifully shot mate.. really nice.

I feel your pain with the boggy peat and setting sun, was the same when I was hunting that B29 but at least I didn't have to worry about a firing range


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 20, 2016)

shatners said:


> Beautifully shot mate.. really nice.
> 
> I feel your pain with the boggy peat and setting sun, was the same when I was hunting that B29 but at least I didn't have to worry about a firing range



Thank you..luckily it was a nice quiet evening.it's all worth it in the end.I did nearly give up..


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2016)

Hiking across a quaking bog in the middle of a live firing range! What will elfin safety say?
You got lovely pics though, I enjoyed them, Thanks, Stay Safe


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like a P-80, but the canopy looks like a 2 seater so it could be a T-33 trainer based on the Shooting Star.


----------



## dirge (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 21, 2016)

It is a T-33 trainer. Shortage of plexiglass cockpit canopies evidently meant that all range bound target aircraft had an aluminium framework riveted on, to conform with the original outline of the aircraft. All to do with gunner's 'sight picture' so an instructor told me - the bloody metal fuselage bits make a big enough target to my mind. Nice set of images here - saw this a long time ago and could not make out then if the paintwork was supposed to represent a Warsaw Pact aircraft, even more difficult now the paint has really weathered.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 24, 2016)

Great study of the aircraft Mikey don't think you could better these shots they are spot on.


----------



## Potter (Oct 25, 2016)

Superb, and fantastic shots


----------

